
Efficient Methods and Hardware for Deep Learning – Stanford – Lecture 15 [pdf] - blopeur
http://cs231n.stanford.edu/slides/2017/cs231n_2017_lecture15.pdf
======
blopeur
video :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZdOkDtYMoo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZdOkDtYMoo)

